
Turducken - sea6ear
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turducken
======
beejhuff
I'm a Turducken aficionado. In my home town of Lafayette, LA, deep in the
heart of Cajun Country, it has become something of masterpiece of both
engineering and culinary art.

I have endeavored on a few occasions to prepare one from scratch, but these
days I find it much easier to head over to www.cajungrocer.com to have a fully
deboned and stuffed Turducken delivered ready for cooking.

Traditionally my family cooks a fried Turkey for our Thanksgiving meal, but we
occasionally opt for the Turducken instead. Either way, it's a pretty simple
way way to feed an entire extended family on a single dish.

The Turkduckens you get from www.cajungrocer.com are actually prepared by
Hebert's Meats (from Maurice, LA) and unlike the Wikipedia article, have
intermediary layers if stuffing consisting of Jambalaya and Shrimp and
Crawfish étouffée.

You don't have to be born and raised a Cajun to appreciate them, but it may
help to have some Cajuns on hand if you want to finish one of these delights.
That or an NFL football team (one fact the Wikipedia article gets correct is
that these are gargantuan preparations, usually starting in at 40-50 lbs).

Bon Appetit!

------
bdz
Kenji Lopez-Alt's turducken guide is a must have in the topic
[http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/11/the-food-lab-the-
ulimate-...](http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/11/the-food-lab-the-ulimate-
turducken.html)

